# We just finished this theater



## jaysant1

Just wanted to take some time to post some images of a customer's theater my company JMG Audio Video just finished. We handled all aspects from construction to equipment installation. Let us know what you guys think. Room size is about 16.5 X 25 with 9 foot ceilings. Construction includes sound isloation clips and quiet rock. You can not hear a thing in the rest of the house nor does sound enter the room. 

PS the rug with the walls wasn't my choice so please spare me.


----------



## jaysant1

*Just Finished this Theater*

Hi All. My company JMG Audio Video just finished installing this theater for a customer. We did everything from the construction of the room to installing the equipment and control system. The room is acoustically treated both on the interior and in it's construction. At 115db you cannont hear sound in the rest of the house, not even directly above it. That's quite an accomplishment given we are using 2 veoldyne dd-15 subwoofers. Let us know what you all think.

PS spare the comments about the carpet with the walls. This is what happens when the customer decides to listen to an interior designer against my advice.


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Just Finished this Theater*

Very nice! :T


----------



## Hogger

Very nice! You blocked 115db with a pocket door? Is that what I'm seeing in the first picture, on the left side.


----------



## jaysant1

its not a pocket door. you just can't see it because it swings out. But honestly the only place you can hear some sound is right outside that door. But there is an entry way into the room that is also treated and the sound cannont be heard beyond that point.


----------



## tonyvdb

Wow Jay, That is an awesome job!
Is that a Panasonic AE4000 projector your using?


----------



## spartanstew

Looks very nice.

That is the smallest stage I've ever seen.


----------



## jaysant1

It's actually a Pioneer FPJ-1 that the customer had already. We provided the rest of the equipment which includes:

Lexicon MC-12 HD EQ
Lexicon RX-7 AMplifier
Denon VD-3800 Blu-ray Player
Scientific Atlanta HD-4200 w/ HDMI
Custom Media Management System
Crestron AV-2 Control Processor
Crestron TPMC-8x
Aerial Acoustic Speakers x 7
2 Velodyne DD-15 Subwoofers

System is pretty sick and fully eq'd. Great room response.


----------



## mdrake

WOW, very nice work!!! Is that 115db C or A weighting? What did you use to eq the system? 

Matt


----------



## jaysant1

C weighting at about 8 feet from the subs. the lexicon unit has a very good equilization system built into it and can be customized further after it's automatic settings. They use four very high quality microphones placed in the key listening positions.


----------



## Prof.

Very classy..except for the carpet! 
Beautiful timber work!! :T


----------



## Andysu

Wow that looks nice I surrender. :surrender::hail:
The rug on the walls…as long as it absorbs high frequencies.

What's the LCR matching behind the screen and what is the stereo like at the seating location (wild and wide)?


----------



## jaysant1

That is actually not carpet ont he walls but rather 6lb compressed fiberglass acoustic panels 2" thick. The Center speaker is identical to the left and right speaker witht he exception that it has been designed to lie on it's side. They room is quite good for music and does image very well. however if this were more of a music listening area and not a theater it would have been helpful to get the speakers further into the room.


----------



## Matteo

Very nice. Is asking the price on a project like this similar to asking a woman her age or weight? Also, Did you use an acoustic screen or is the center in the lower cabinet?

matteo


----------



## jaysant1

This particular job was about 230K Including the construction costs. The center speaker is below the screen in the cabinet. We specialize in theaters 50K up. With this type of thing more than most you really get what you pay for. The performance of this room would be much less at a more inexpensive price point.

PS If anyone knows someone interested in having a theater or home automation system integrated into their home we do offer a generous refferal fee.


----------



## Cory Phoenix

Beautiful room! Very impressive! I love this kinda stuff....


----------



## martinez331

Gorgeous room! I would imagine that the woodwork matches the rest of the home? I want a mansion some day... have a theatre room like this, albeit a bit more contemporary and a didicated 2-channel lsitening room... ***drool***


----------



## fitzwaddle

jaysant1 said:


> This particular job was about 230K Including the construction costs.


I'm quoting this for when my wife complains about how much I've spent on my build. :T


----------



## recruit

:wow: - that is one very very nice Home Theatre and I am very jealous :hail:


----------



## gorb

Very classy. Definitely not a fan of the carpet D:


----------



## ScottyRyan

That is a very nice looking theater. Well done!


----------



## bambino

Amazing job! You guys do some awesome work.:T


----------



## bigvag

Looks amazing it has that classic theater look.


----------



## ojojunkie

Wow! another theater of my wildest dreams... 

Very Classy!..


----------



## martinez331

Question. Is the screen large enough to be sitting soo far back in the room? Seems you would feel more immersed in the movie had the screen been larger.


----------



## Spock

WOW! WOW! WOW!


----------



## engtaz

Fantastic work.


----------



## bawward

Very cool room, I love the classic diffuser use with the wood molding/details, very classic-theater house like. 

Agreed about the patterns though, a little too busy for my tastes, but what a nice room! 

I might be just unobservant, but where are the sub woofers installed?


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Very nice job and this HT room itself cost more than both my new home being built and my momma's house put together.


----------



## JBrax

Wow, wow, and wow! Builds like this just aren't right. I feel like a regular Joe staring at the supermodel I can never have. Beautiful work.


----------



## dabusabus1

nice setup.


----------



## ManCave

Sweet looking room but the carpet .......! LoL


----------



## NBPk402

I really like it but it is way to expensive for me.


----------



## Homeincontrol

Love the detail, looks awesome in every way. I could live with the carpet!


----------



## jrnelson91

Love the wood work. yeah carpet not so great.


----------



## moparz10

Awsome :yikes:


----------



## dmark1

bawward said:


> Agreed about the patterns though, a little too busy for my tastes, but what a nice room!


Who cares about the carpet and wall patterns? You can't see them when the lights are off anyway!


----------



## ItsADucati2012

Different style - Looks great ! The carpet does make the room. its not supposed to be a modern room.. it has a oldskool cinema look.


----------



## Heath Cunningham

Wow, that would've taken some time to build, looks very warm an comforting,


----------



## Dwight Angus

Wow! That is a great looking HT. Well done. The woodworking is amazing


----------



## kennyrod

Absolutely beautiful!


----------

